# Holy $h!t, new to this Fixed Gear madness...



## Audley_Yung (Aug 9, 2013)

After not having ridden a bicycle for 15 years, I decided to pick it up again and go with an entry level single speed/fixie (Gravity Swift2) for my 12 mile commute to school. After watching all these youtube videos of kids and skinny hipsters alike effortlessly skidding to a stop by leaning into the handlebars and standing into the pedals, I didn't think it would be THAT hard. I switched from the freewheel to the fixed gear thinking that I was ready...I knew it would have different but I didn't realize how much strength it took to skid the bike and slow it down without using brakes. (I have front and rear brakes just in case though)

The first time I tried doing it, the pedals literally launched me up into the air and off my seat, i looked ridiculous. Other times i bobbed up and down with the pedal trying to push against it. It is definitely something that I have to get use to. Just today, as I was going down a small hill, a rogue lace off my shoe wrapped itself against my pedal. It all happened so fast that it nearly tore my foot off...of course I lost balance and fell down as soon I came to a stop. Currently, I'm slowing the bike down either by braking or slowly resisting the pedals and coming to a gradual stop. 

Here is the mischievous machine:




























The bicycle is completely stock. I changed the tires to some slightly higher quality Bontrager R1s because I got a flat after riding only 30 miles on the stock tires. All in all, it's a basic bike, it's very light and quite fast. I'd say the coolest thing on it wasn't even something that came with it. It's the rear tailight that I bought from Serfus. It's incredibly bright and i feel a lot safer on the road at night when cars move slightly out of the way coming up from behind. 

Anyways, if anyone has any more tips about riding fixies, let me know. And is it uncool in biking culture now to have reflectors on the wheels


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I think you're at the wrong forum. I'm not sure where Skidiots hang out but I'm sure there is a place for them.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Reflectors are often considered "uncool" simply because they don't come on expensive wheels. For a commuter bike there's nothing wrong with them. Anything that helps cars see/not hit you is fair game in my book.

As for skidding, honestly I've never bothered with it. It's less efficient than stopping with your brakes, wears your rear tire more quickly, and (as you described) can buck you off the bike while you're trying to learn to do it. That said, if you really want to know how to do it in case it should prove necessary or useful (keep in mind that cars specifically avoid locking wheels when braking because it lengthens the stopping distance, provides less steering control, and wears out tires) there's something worth mentioning that may help.

You don't just shift your weight forward on the bike to initiate the skid. You want to actually remove all your weight from the rear wheel. Some people can manage without doing that. I've seen footage of a pro track racer skid briefly to avoid a wreck _in the saddle_! His legs were also as big as my torso. Using the front brake can help as you get the feel of what is happening on the bike when your weight shifts forward and allows the bike to pivot (minutely) on the front axle. It may not actually move enough for the rear wheel to leave the ground, but it can be a useful visualization.

When learning, remember the axiom climbers use: low and slow. Don't try the maneuver in traffic until you're quite comfortable with it. Practice where a fall could either land you in grass (edge of a parking lot) or at least not pitch you into traffic (low traffic side streets or parking lots). If people give you crap for working on it try to remember that you're taking responsibility for increasing your skills. That's the only way a beginner cyclist becomes a skilled cyclist. Think of it as getting your degree in "not being a cycling idiot".

As for posting around here, it's good to see a fresh face. Welcome to the forum. You might encounter some ribbing and curmudgeoning here and there. Try not to take it too personally. Again, try to remember that no matter what anyone says you're doing the smart thing by trying to learn and get answers to your questions.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Audley_Yung and welcome to the forum. To follow up on what Mike T. posted most of the riders here ride on the road and often long distances or with fast geared groups. The "fixed and single speed" forum found at bikeforums.com seems to be mainly urban riders many of whom ride without brakes/or skid stop. That statement is a generalization not meant to be totally accurate. I got into fixed riding late in life and want to protect my knees so I don't but back pressure on the pedals and scrub speed with the brakes not my knees. Additionally I don't want to wear my tires out skid stopping nor do I want to worry about the correct gearing I need to give me a lot of "skid patches". Glad you have brakes.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Schneiderguy said:


> Hi Audley_Yung and welcome to the forum. To follow up on what Mike T. posted most of the riders here ride on the road and often long distances or with fast geared groups. The "fixed and single speed" forum found at bikeforums.com seems to be mainly urban riders many of whom ride without brakes/or skid stop. That statement is a generalization not meant to be totally accurate. I got into fixed riding late in life and want to protect my knees so I don't but back pressure on the pedals and scrub speed with the brakes not my knees. Additionally I don't want to wear my tires out skid stopping nor do I want to worry about the correct gearing I need to give me a lot of "skid patches". Glad you have brakes.


I have a front brake, and I use it for all hard stopping. I do use back pressure for moderate speed control, and it doesn't seem to bother my knees. I'm an old guy, too. Skid stopping is an amazing stunt, but just riding a fg bike is a good enough stunt for the likes of me, and a stunt that burns through tires rapidly definitely does not seem worth it, IMHO. 

I don't think you should think of the brakes as something that's there "just in case." And BTW, if 'just in case' means for panic stops, you only need a front one, since the rear brake does zero work in that situation. A rear brake on a FG is useful for two situations, IME: wet or otherwise slippery surfaces; and long descents where you need to drag the brakes, and sharing the load between two hands is useful.



> Currently, I'm slowing the bike down either by braking or slowly resisting the pedals and coming to a gradual stop.


Sounds like you found your way to the right place. But get in the habit of reaching for that front brake when you need to stop quick.


----------



## Audley_Yung (Aug 9, 2013)

thanks for the replies everyone, I really appreciate it. I'm happy to join the forums too and eager to learn. 

Sorry if I was sounding naive and reckless with the whole sliding thing. I will always keep brakes, front and rear on my my fixie. I just think the fixie slide/swerve is a pretty cool stunt to show off, but a stunt nonetheless! I wouldn't want to do that in traffic. 

Just by doing it for a few days, I've already ruined my rear tire. There was a skid patch that went half way through it...I don't understand how people do it as their main way of stopping. They'd have to replace their tires every other week!


----------



## GoldenR (Apr 22, 2012)

Where are your clips? I would not ride fixed without some sort of foot retention! I use clippless speedplays, skidstops wont end well if your not attached to the pedals.
And yes if your in the habit of skid stops, everyother week is not far off


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

GoldenR said:


> Where are your clips? I would not ride fixed without some sort of foot retention! I use clippless speedplays, skidstops wont end well if your not attached to the pedals.


That's a very good point. Even if you use brakes and don't skid, there are a lot of FG situations, at both ends of the cadence range, where you want to be well attached to the pedals. Standing up and grinding from a slow cadence to accelerate is a lot easier and safer when you know your foot won't slip off, and spinning 140 rpm down a hill is not something to contemplate without attachment. 

I've used both clips and straps, and clipless, and they both work, but I find it easier to get into and out of clipless pedals.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> I've used both clips and straps, and clipless, and they both work, but I find it easier to get into and out of clipless pedals.


My biggest problem with clips was the mistake of buying steel clips. They ate my shoes. Had I gone with the cheaper nylon ones I probably would have been fine. That said, I'm so glad I switched to clipless pedals and shoes. I find it much more comfortable.


----------



## WrathOfKwan (Sep 2, 2013)

Howabout track stands? I am trying to do trackstands since i started riding fixed, but I really suck and the most that i can do is a lame 3 secs, I dont even know if you can call that a trackstand!

I need / want to learn trackstands to avoid getting my feet in and out of the foot restraints (toe cages and straps) which by the way, is also a tricky skill to master, during stops at the light.


----------



## Audley_Yung (Aug 9, 2013)

Track stands are still difficult for me. I can do about 5-6 seconds haha, it definitely takes a lot of practice to get it down especially after not being on a bike for a few years.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

That Gravity looks great, Audley - welcome to the forums!! Already alot of great informative replies given about brakes and skidding so nothing more for me to add. I use brakes and am proud to say I do


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

LOL, my fixed gear sees track days only, and I'm not nearly strong enough to stop the rear wheel once I get up any sort of inertia.

Enjoy the new bike.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Audley_Yung and to you all out there. A brief intro and then my comment.
I am based in Lancashire,England. I am 68yrs young and still ride.
I began my real cycling back in the early 60's with a 1937 Hetchins Curly (Vibrant Triangle) track bike and road the track. In those days there was no crash friendly boarding,it was CONCRETE and the rash was not funny.

There is nothing 'Madness' about fixed wheel riding. It is often the rider,the old adage of bad workmen blame their tools is often so true.
The choice of gearing can play a great part in Ride it or Ditch it,but that depends greatly on what sort of riding/terrain is going to be undertaken.
Toe-clips and straps are an essential. My personal choice has always been Marcel Berthet Lyotard Platform Pedals,I still ride my original ones from 1961. I currently have 5pairs and two bikes. 

Clipless pedals are very much an acquire skill and taste and definitely for a Fixie Novice. They are not the easiest pedal to engage on the move and that was the main reason for sticking with my Trusty Old Lyotard Platforms.









The attached image is of my recently sold Fuji Track bike. I built this from the frame and used a brand new 'boards approved' frame.
I decided on two brakes for road riding because of the density of traffic in my local area and the fact that my ageing leg muscles don't have the stopping power of a teenager any-longer.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice lookin ride.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (Jan 15, 2012)

King Arthur said:


> Nice lookin ride.


Hi King Arthur. If you are referring to my Fuji,it was a very nice and frisky ride. It was a 50cm frame.
The fork steerer was for a standard quill stem but I used a quill converter and then a front loading stem for an OS bar. It had a 130mm stem and 400mm wide bars.
The gearing was a Stronglight 52T front and 19T rear on Thorn 140mm cranks.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I don't understand any of this fixed gear riding, unless you are on a track. What is the advantage? It is a rhetorical question, there is none. 

I am a dedicated singlespeed rider (have been racing SS since before it was cool to do so in mountains biking) but I never understood the fixed love. For me the worst parts about fixed riding are fast descents. I simply cannot spin fast enough and I use a relatively big gear (48:16).


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (Jan 15, 2012)

serious said:


> I don't understand any of this fixed gear riding, unless you are on a track. What is the advantage? It is a rhetorical question, there is none.
> 
> I am a dedicated singlespeed rider (have been racing SS since before it was cool to do so in mountains biking) but I never understood the fixed love. For me the worst parts about fixed riding are fast descents. I simply cannot spin fast enough and I use a relatively big gear (48:16).



Hi serious. A 48/16 is not a relatively big gear. Indeed it is a good Winter Training gear. The 48T ring will give a reasonably fast rate of spin and in conjunction with a 16T sprocket on 700C's will produce an approximate gear of 85".
The Fuji that I have shown was running at a 73" gear but with a slightly lower spin rate than would have been achieve by reducing the teeth on the ring and going for a smaller sprocket.
When I was younger;mid/late teens,I am now 68yrs old,I used to ride a 108" Fixed Gear (54/14 on Sprints and Tubs) and went pretty-well everywhere on it. I only change to a lower fixed gear if going out into North Wales.The bike was a 1937 Hetchins Curly Track Frame.
The single most advantageous aspect of Fixed Wheel is that the effort of pulling up on the upstroke of the crank arm is effortless and considerably more efficient and less tiring than with a Free-wheel/Single-Speed. It becomes the nearest thing to Perpetual Motion.
Fixed wheel riding has for a very long time been recognised as good for building the power in the legs.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi serious. A 48/16 is not a relatively big gear. Indeed it is a good Winter Training gear. The 48T ring will give a reasonably fast rate of spin and in conjunction with a 16T sprocket on 700C's will produce an approximate gear of 85".
> The Fuji that I have shown was running at a 73" gear but with a slightly lower spin rate than would have been achieve by reducing the teeth on the ring and going for a smaller sprocket.
> When I was younger;mid/late teens,I am now 68yrs old,I used to ride a 108" Fixed Gear (54/14 on Sprints and Tubs) and went pretty-well everywhere on it. I only change to a lower fixed gear if going out into North Wales.The bike was a 1937 Hetchins Curly Track Frame.
> The single most advantageous aspect of Fixed Wheel is that the effort of pulling up on the upstroke of the crank arm is effortless and considerably more efficient and less tiring than with a Free-wheel/Single-Speed. It becomes the nearest thing to Perpetual Motion.
> Fixed wheel riding has for a very long time been recognised as good for building the power in the legs.


Did I mention I climb 5000 feet in 100km on this bike. You are clearly talking about relatively flat riding with 108 GE, regardless of age.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi serious. No you didn't. As a matter of interest,where do you live in the country (presumably the UK) and where do you ride the terrain that you refer?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I bought a fixed gear road bike two years ago but really didn't ride it until the last six months. I've ridden this bike almost exclusively over this period to the point the couple of times I've ridden the geared bikes they feel strange. I notice how much semi freewheeling goes on unless significant power is put to the pedals. I'm 68 and had two major surgeries three years ago. Prior to the surgeries I was riding with Cat 4/5 racers. After the surgeries and five months off the bike recovering I never regained that level of fitness. Aerobically I was reasonably fit but muscle endurance sucked and I need more base miles. I decided to quit the group rides with reasonably fast recreation riders/non racers and ride the fix gear solo to build base and muscle endurance. A couple of weeks ago I did a charity ride what was 107 miles and 4,500 feet of elevation. Not a lot of elevation but constant roller with a couple of short but difficult climbs. I now can ride with the recreational riders on my fixed gear bike averaging 18-19 mph through rollers for 50-60 miles. I can out climb most of the riders on most of the hills, but no serious climbs on these rides. Bottom line riding fixed gear really was a great way to build base and build muscle endurance, at least for me YMMV. It's a lot of fun and I feel more connected to the bike. The other riders shift with their gears and I shift with my legs. I will often blow past them on the hills and they are significantly younger than me. Sometimes I get dropped on a climb but not often. I get dropped more frequently on a steep downhill. I usually can spin in the mid 130s rpm but did 146 on a downhill on the century ride. Climbing while standing on a freewheel bike now seems very difficult and inefficient.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

serious said:


> I don't understand any of this fixed gear riding, unless you are on a track. *What is the advantage? It is a rhetorical question, there is none.*


It seems to me there's a big shiny hook in the middle of that bait. If you haven't ridden a fixie in a genuine attempt to understand how different it feels, no amount of explanation will justify it to you. That's the closest you're getting to a nibble from me.


----------



## Audley_Yung (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for keeping this thread going.

I'm slowly starting to get the hang of fixed gear a little more after ridden it for 2 months. There were hills that I couldn't climb before on my 46:16, but I can do it pretty easily now. I'm still relying on the brakes to stop mainly and using my legs for long gradual stops.

I upgraded the tires to Continental GP4000s. They are amazing, offer decent flat protection and the bike rolls much smoother. I haven't had the chance to 'race' anyone, but the bike can pick up some serious speed when there isn't too much head wind. Spinning down hill was a bit tricky, but i think the key to it is to pedal faster. Somehow that increases stability for me. I don't know how those guys slow down on the downhills without brakes by pulling up against the straps and flipping the rear tires out, i've yet to try that either. 

Overall, I really like it. Fixed gear has gotten me back into biking, i feel like i'm getting into better shape by riding single speed and also getting different types of leg workouts on the commute. I know standing whilst going up hill and sitting whilst going up hill works out different sets of muscles in the legs. 

There are definitely some parts I want to upgrade on the bike. Most most of them are cheap such as a new silver stem and handle bars. The seat is horrible so I'm looking at a new saddle with a silver seat post. 

Last of all I'd looking into upgrading to a sturdier crank set, the one I have is starting to creak and sometimes doesn't inspire too much confidence whilst going up hill. Well..here's a another pic of her..


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (Jan 15, 2012)

Schneiderguy said:


> I bought a fixed gear road bike two years ago but really didn't ride it until the last six months. I've ridden this bike almost exclusively over this period to the point the couple of times I've ridden the geared bikes they feel strange. I notice how much semi freewheeling goes on unless significant power is put to the pedals. I'm 68 and had two major surgeries three years ago. Prior to the surgeries I was riding with Cat 4/5 racers. After the surgeries and five months off the bike recovering I never regained that level of fitness. Aerobically I was reasonably fit but muscle endurance sucked and I need more base miles. I decided to quit the group rides with reasonably fast recreation riders/non racers and ride the fix gear solo to build base and muscle endurance. A couple of weeks ago I did a charity ride what was 107 miles and 4,500 feet of elevation. Not a lot of elevation but constant roller with a couple of short but difficult climbs. I now can ride with the recreational riders on my fixed gear bike averaging 18-19 mph through rollers for 50-60 miles. I can out climb most of the riders on most of the hills, but no serious climbs on these rides. Bottom line riding fixed gear really was a great way to build base and build muscle endurance, at least for me YMMV. It's a lot of fun and I feel more connected to the bike. The other riders shift with their gears and I shift with my legs. I will often blow past them on the hills and they are significantly younger than me. Sometimes I get dropped on a climb but not often. I get dropped more frequently on a steep downhill. I usually can spin in the mid 130s rpm but did 146 on a downhill on the century ride. Climbing while standing on a freewheel bike now seems very difficult and inefficient.


Hi Schneiderguy. I am also 68yrs of age as I pointed out in my post #18 and I also have had surgery,mine was a total left knee replacement. I am a whopping 4ft 10 inches in my stocking feet and have an inside leg measurement of 23 inches.
You might not realise the significance of that unless your are also of short stature and have had total knee replacement surgery.
The bottom-line is that I have a need to ride shorter cranks. I actually ride 140mm Thorn cranks(SJS Cycles) and Stronglight Rings. The shorter crank-arms allow a full circulatory action that I cannot achieve on regular 170mm cranks. The reduction in crank length of 30mm effectively increases the gearing by a margin of 2 inches,not much if you have a cassette and multiple rings but on a fixed wheel it can be the difference between comfortable and hard work.The shorter cranks are normally associated with 'Stoker' on a Tandem.
Fixed wheel riding is very much an acquired skill,I cut my teeth on the concrete track at Bootle Stadium,Liverpool in the early/mid 60's.
I still ride the original Marcel Berthet Lyotard Platform Pedals,toeclips and straps that were on my 1937 Hetchins Curly (Vibrant Triangle) Track Frame.
Fixed Wheel riding and especially in the Winter is the finest way of building depleted muscle and stamina. Riding a fairly middle/high gear but with a High Cadence (fast spin) is the way to go.
The greater the chairing and smaller the sprocket the higher the gearing and the greater the stress on the chain,and the legs.
I always ran with front and rear brakes when out on the road.

In total honesty, I regret selling my 1937 Hetchins all of those years back and even more so and recently selling the Fuji post #14,I built the Fuji from a brand new track approved frame and with all new parts,that included the Miche sealed cartridge large flange hubs.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> I never understood the fixed love


It sounds like a cliche and/or a copout, but this is the truth: if you don't understand it, you can't understand it. That's not a criticism of you in any way. Fixed riding is a matter of taste. For those that like it, it's fun, for reasons that are hard to explain.

One might ask you, "a dedicated singlespeed rider," the same question. What is the advantage? You ride hilly routes on singlespeed, when multi-geared bikes clearly have many advantages, and most riders (most FG riders? Perhaps -- certainly me) prefer the regular road bike for that kind of route.

In the end, it's about riding style and preference. FG is fun for those who like it; for those who don't, it ain't. Most people find out which camp they're in very quickly. Trying to explain beyond that gets pretty weird pretty fast.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi serious. No you didn't. As a matter of interest,where do you live in the country (presumably the UK) and where do you ride the terrain that you refer?


I live in Toronto (north of Toronto) in a very hilly area. That is why the climbing can add up very quickly.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> It sounds like a cliche and/or a copout, but this is the truth: if you don't understand it, you can't understand it. That's not a criticism of you in any way. Fixed riding is a matter of taste. For those that like it, it's fun, for reasons that are hard to explain.
> 
> One might ask you, "a dedicated singlespeed rider," the same question. What is the advantage? You ride hilly routes on singlespeed, when multi-geared bikes clearly have many advantages, and most riders (most FG riders? Perhaps -- certainly me) prefer the regular road bike for that kind of route.
> 
> In the end, it's about riding style and preference. FG is fun for those who like it; for those who don't, it ain't. Most people find out which camp they're in very quickly. Trying to explain beyond that gets pretty weird pretty fast.


Well said!  But as a single speeder, I will be the first to say that there is NO ADVANTAGE to single speed bikes (other than mechanical simplicity). In fact it is a disadvantage when the terrain is very varied, road or mountain.


----------



## cmclean3 (Nov 13, 2012)

hi everyone... i'm looking to build a commuter with a flip flop hub so i can try fixed out. This forum has been a great read and now i'm tempted to just go fixed and not worry about a single speed/flip flop hub!

Audley i like your bike... where did you get the rear rack from or what brand is it?


----------



## Audley_Yung (Aug 9, 2013)

cmclean3 said:


> hi everyone... i'm looking to build a commuter with a flip flop hub so i can try fixed out. This forum has been a great read and now i'm tempted to just go fixed and not worry about a single speed/flip flop hub!
> 
> Audley i like your bike... where did you get the rear rack from or what brand is it?


I was definitely worried about moving from the single speed hub to fixed, but now I glad I did. I shaved about 5 minutes off my commute riding fixed. I think it has to do with either me getting stronger, or because I'm pedaling non-stop.

The rack is made by Bontrager. It's the only rack they make that attaches to the seat post. It can only support 20 pounds so it can't hold much compared to the traditional racks. It does look pretty cool though...like a spoiler almost.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi serious. A 48/16 is not a relatively big gear. Indeed it is a good Winter Training gear. The 48T ring will give a reasonably fast rate of spin and in conjunction with a 16T sprocket on 700C's will produce an approximate gear of 85".
> The Fuji that I have shown was running at a 73" gear but with a slightly lower spin rate than would have been achieve by reducing the teeth on the ring and going for a smaller sprocket.
> When I was younger;mid/late teens,I am now 68yrs old,I used to ride a 108" Fixed Gear (54/14 on Sprints and Tubs) and went pretty-well everywhere on it. I only change to a lower fixed gear if going out into North Wales.The bike was a 1937 Hetchins Curly Track Frame.
> The single most advantageous aspect of Fixed Wheel is that the effort of pulling up on the upstroke of the crank arm is effortless and considerably more efficient and less tiring than with a Free-wheel/Single-Speed. It becomes the nearest thing to Perpetual Motion.
> Fixed wheel riding has for a very long time been recognised as good for building the power in the legs.


I think 48-16 is pretty big. I can hang in a group at 28 mph with my 44-16, so I think that's big enough. Over 6% grades are pretty tough.

I once met a bike shop worker in Halifax that used something like 53-12. I have no idea how he can go up hill.


----------

